
Show HN: Sizle – Presentation tool for modern teams - jeremyduff
http://app.sizle.io/
======
jeremyduff
This is a super early stage prototype for a browser based presentation tool
that has an inbuilt delivery mailing system and presentation analytics.

If you're keen to see more info about what Sizle is, here's a link to the
landing page [https://sizle.io/](https://sizle.io/)

